# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Shameless Star for Corrie?

## tammyy2j

Former Shameless actress Maggie OâNeill who played neurotic Sheila Jackson in the cult show is rumoured to be lined up for a role in the soap Coronation Street. The role is that of Jerry Morton's sister.

----------


## Katy

She would be briliant in corrie. I love Maggie O Neill and was gutted when she left Shameless. I so hope this is true, but i doubt it as everyone from a manchester TV programme is linked with corrie at some point in there TV Career.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Was expecting this to be Lilian  :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

Never seen Shameless, so don't know who she is, but if I were her I'd stay away... role of Jerry Morton's sister... what a joke role! Unless of course she comes to take them away, then please do.

----------


## Bryan

i'm sure I read she's going back to Shameless, so I doubt there's any truth in this

----------


## Luna

yeah she making an appearance in shameless but nothing been said about her going back for good - hope she doesnt thought all that heavy breathing annoyed me!!!!

----------


## Katy

although the heavy breathing was sheila, when Maggie was in Little Devil she played someone normal.

----------


## Perdita

So far, the Morton family have been a waste of time. How come their kebab shop is doing enough to support a large family like the Morton's with Roy Cropper selling similar food, when the bakery went bust? Until now, I have found all of them quite boring apart from when Jerry and Eileen had their short romance. Is Eileen now hiding him in her wardrobe or where is he these days? The twins seem to run the shop recently on their own.

----------


## love-bug

Ive just read Maggie is joining Eastenders as one of the Brannings

----------

